# Diary of a Church Mouse - John Betjeman (recited poem)



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I enjoyed this one. Got some of the words wrong: My jam is polish for the floor...Come into church my food to share.

It's a paranoid mouse! What could be more fun than that? 

I should start converting these to mp3 but I find the quality goes metallic and unbearable to listen to.

(Just be careful not to listen to this too loud at I shout towards the end).

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VC4K33GK


----------

